# HDTV looks odd



## StapleCactus (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey guys, I got another question for ya. Generally speaking, what does it mean when a TV looks like the one in the picture and is there any way to fix it? If you can tell, look in the upper left corner. It kinda looks like a contrast issue or the TV was pushed in and affected the screen. It pretty much goes all the way around and has some in the middle as well.










If you must know, it's a Polaroid TDA-03211C


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It's light bleed from the backlighting. Polaroid is a brand to trust with cameras, not TVs...


----------



## StapleCactus (Nov 7, 2007)

"Light bleed", eh? Yeah, I said the same thing when someone brought it to me to fix; 'It's a Polaroid! They make cameras not TVs!.' 

Is there anything in particular I can do to fix it or at least diminish it a bit? I'm planning on taking it apart again, I had to before when the guy gave it to me to fix. (The danged commercial capacitors blew and I had to replace them with better ones.) I might try a few ideas of my own.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It really depends on the size of the acual LCD panel. You can TRY foam insulators but it's a tight area to work in.


----------

